# Different responses



## KT (May 18, 2002)

Peter

I hope you are well and have had a great weekend?

Thank you so much for all the time and effort you put in to reassure and help all us (hysterical) women. Your post is the one I always turn to, to get my facts straight.

My query this time is:

I'm in the middle of a FET - had ET on 6th Feb and due to test on 22nd (16 days after ET). 
The thing is I'm wondering if the fact that my period hasn't started yet is a good sign? I'm taking cyclogest and progynova and realise these may stop it.
The reason I'm asking is because on 2 of my failed ICSI cycles my period started 10 days after ET and on the third failed cycle it started 7 days after ET. So by my calculations my period should have started by now (I had the same drugs on these 3 failed cycles) But it hasn't so could this mean it's worked?

Sorry to ramble on - I know I'll probably have to wait and see but thought I'd get your opinion.

Many thanks

Kerry


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my cometns in your text:



KT said:


> Peter
> 
> I hope you are well and have had a great weekend?
> 
> ...


----------

